# Need a RG PickGuard Template to place a custom order... any ideas



## Louis Cypher (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully I am posting this in the right place, apologies if not. 

Quick background:
I have a made from parts Voyager style ibanez that I ages ago I took a blow torch to and burnt the unfinished body. Anyway's I want to replace the crappy own brand bridge pup with a burnt chrome covered BKP warpig, but as the body is routed for HSH I want to have a matching pick guard made rounted for the BKP and the tone control only (have moved the volume to the tone positon) to cover up the original routing. I have a quote for the custom burnt effect pick guard but I need a template to send to them so they can make the new one. I don't have an original one and scouring evilBay and else where I am looking at paying £40 plus shipping for a pickguard that I only need to use as a template! 

Does any one know of somewhere I can get a mocked up PDF template or can get a cheap old RG style scratch plate from or even better somewhere I can place my order but not have to send a template or original?? 

below are some pics (unfortunately don't have pics of my actual guitar at work) to give you an idea what I am on about
If any one has any advice or help I would be massiviy grateful
Cheers! 

The body






The style scratch plate (as if you didn't knwo what I menat?!? )





The Burnt Chrome Look


----------



## jymellis (Nov 17, 2010)

i made one for my peavey patriot out of lexan , its clear so it wont cover up the beauty of the wood  i first tried to use plexiglass but it would shatter really easily. but lexan does not shatter, is cheap, and easy to work with. i bough a 4 foot sheet from lowes for about 5 bux.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats my fall back position to just buy a sheet of material and just cut it myself

Just really shocked at the lack of placing selling non Fender/Gibson scratch plates??!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 17, 2010)

theres a few but your gonna shell out 40-100 bucks. the cool thing about lexan is if you dont want it clear, they make lexan paint and you paint the back (i build radio control cars and lexan is the body material). so no matter what kinda abuse the pickguard takes the color will still be nice


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 17, 2010)

will have a nose round then for lexan see what I can come up with mate

thanks very much


----------



## yacker (Nov 17, 2010)

Is there a reason why you couldn't send the company the body itself for them to get the correct dimensions from and then that mock up you posted above as an idea for them to know what you want it to look like? 

Perhaps I'm wrong, but I'd honestly think that would be the best way to do it, as a pre-made pick guard may not line up 100% correct with your body unless it was made by the same company. I'm assuming that's not actually an ibanez body and if so, even if the dimensions look incredibly close to an ibanez if they are slightly off that's gonna mess things up.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Revan132 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sending templates are always the best option, at least for me anyway, because I have an already existing part to sort-of rip dimensions off of myself. 
It's a pain in the ass to send the body because, as I'm sure a guard can be made from scratch, but I am also sure it would cost a lot more because a blueprint would then have to be made, and time is money, and if it takes more time, it costs more money!
Just my professional opinion from the industry.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 18, 2010)

Cheers for the replies chaps yes I could send the body itself but but to then trace and make the template to the then make the new guard would cost more, so it is the agony of choice! haha!! 

tbh I am still finding it hard as to why templates are so easily available for Strats and les pauls but not Ibanez or others? poss copy right issue but still...

anyways update is I am going to just have a blank made up in the burnt chrome and then the luther who does all my fixes and maintenance said he will be able to make the pickguard himself as he has a template he uses for ibanez. bit of a pain bit more expensive but hey ho...

thanks again for the help though


----------



## jymellis (Nov 18, 2010)

if you already have the body, use tracing paper to make your own template. then make your own guard, you wont be sorry.


----------

